# Lawn insect identification



## Powhatan (Dec 15, 2017)

I just noticed these tiny black insects, that look similar to a tiny Milorganite fertilizer pellet, that are crawling/jumping all over the lawn soil. They only seem to be on the soil and not on the grass foliage. I place my finger on the soil near them and they seem to jump away.

What are these? Is this something to keep away from people/pets and interior homes? How do I control or get rid of them?


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

That is odd. I'm intrigued, I'd like to know what kind of insect it is too. FWIW, Bifenthrin will nuke most insects.


----------



## Powhatan (Dec 15, 2017)

This is the best clear close up I can do with my phone. It closely resembles a snow flea, but the body seems bulky instead of slender to be a 100% confirmation. Darn thing is tiny, almost microscopic. I've only noticed them in the back yard, coincidently where the deer have been eating grass and leaving behind droppings.

I opened a plastic zip sandwich bag and put the bag close to the soil where a bunch of these insects were located and one jumped in the bag. I made sure the bag was sealed before I took it into the house for a better inspection. I didn't want any accidental interior releases and have to explain myself to the wife.


----------



## Powhatan (Dec 15, 2017)

Powhatan said:


>


Finally ID'd as a black globular springtail - _Sminthurinus atrapallidus_

It is a beneficial insect that is a decomposer feeding on algae, fungi, and decaying organic material. They prefer moist areas.


----------

